# 2030 Predictions.



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

@Anime has really been contributing to this thread. Thank you!


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Wasn't there a thread like this a while back?


----------



## FelixFahrenheit (Aug 9, 2014)

Odds on us actually colonizing Mars?
Ugh. I wish.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

FelixFahrenheit said:


> Odds on us actually colonizing Mars?
> Ugh. I wish.


You don't think it will happen?


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

That the wonderfully "Progressive" tech heads and scientists will have freed us all from that horrible thing called individuality. There will be no gender or race and half the population will be clones/robots/robot clones and the few remaining humans will have started a movement to stop the evil oppressing title of "Human" who will all be insane from boredom in a automated society where none of us have any purpose.

Well, I will. I'll be attempting to destroy all of humanity because that's apparently the only way we'll be equal...

and I'd laugh.. because it's all one big fucking joke that I'd be more than happy to go out on.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Hey, I found a video on it...


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

This one is a bit old but it's okay


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Fumetsu said:


> That the wonderfully "Progressive" tech heads and scientists will have freed us all from that horrible thing called individuality. There will be no gender or race and half the population will be clones/robots/robot clones and the few remaining humans will have started a movement to stop the evil oppressing title of "Human" who will all be insane from boredom in a automated society where none of us have any purpose.
> 
> Well, I will. I'll be attempting to destroy all of humanity because that's apparently the only way we'll be equal...
> 
> and I'd laugh.. because it's all one big fucking joke that I'd be more than happy to go out on.


That sounds a bit mad if you really think about it, doesn't it? Kinda more.. cartoonish than realistic, yes? If you want a good idea of what 2030 will be like, compare 2000 with today and then assume about that much, maybe a bit more, will change between now and 2030. One thing you'll notice right away is that doomsayers back then would have been quite wrong.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

when the rains come down the hornets shall fly


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Some of the responses I've had to this thread have been surprising...



cutiepatootie said:


> when the rains come down the hornets shall fly


Not sure what to make of that one, but thanx for sharing!


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Some of the responses I've had to this thread have been surprising...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to make of that one, but thanx for sharing!


lol, thank you, you are welcome!


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Fumetsu said:


> *Well, I will. I'll be attempting to destroy all of humanity because that's apparently the only way we'll be equal...
> 
> and I'd laugh.. because it's all one big fucking joke that I'd be more than happy to go out on.*


Seriously?


Back on topic:

3d printing is universal
soft AI is common, and hard AI is estimated to be a half century behind
GMO is no universal,
no more supermarkets or malls
most labor jobs and heavy industry is automated
Almost all office jobs have been automated
West EU is mostly Muslim with low HDI and GDP
India, US, and PRC are dominant economic forces
designer babies have been outlawed
Smartphones exist but are a sliver thin, made of a flexible plastic with supercomputer speed and a soft ai assistant built in
3rd world is wired all the way up
satellites are cheaper and provide better coverage
adaptive camouflage is common
bipedal power armor is common
soft ai is a common malware writer, distributor and integral component to many hacker communities
a merger of organic and machine are common in the form of limbs and less sophisticated organs
transplanting limbs and organs is easier due to nanite
designer drugs are common
a fully mapped genome from your insurance company is required
Plasma reactors are in production, solar is more common and in demand, as the last oil wells wither and die
electric cars are mainstream as aluminum ion batteries become common
carbon fiber is the predominate building material in many consumer and industrial applications
human population has been reduced to the old people dying off and a stabilizing effort in the from of cheap, innovative but effective contraception
IPv6 is being phased out
internet speed are in the terabyte transfer 
HDD now offer petabyte storage
quantum computing is in somewhat real stage
SABER/LACE/Scramjet engines are the common form of air travel and rockets.
Weather manipulation is being applied


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Epherion said:


> 3d printing is universal
> soft AI is common, and hard AI is estimated to be a half century behind
> GMO is no universal,
> no more supermarkets or malls
> ...


Sounds exciting! Thank you for your list!


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Epherion said:


> Seriously?


Yeah. I hate boredom.


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Fumetsu said:


> Yeah. I hate boredom.


Ever think about forming something like the A-Team?


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Epherion said:


> Ever think about forming something like the A-Team?


I have! 
...but the only thing people in this city hate more than going outside is other people. ...or vice-versa


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Fumetsu said:


> I have!
> ...but the only thing people in this city hate more than going outside is other people. ...or vice-versa


This place sounds lovely. Well, the solution is to head Montana, join up with their militia.

Oh oh oh! What about a black hat hacker organization that traffics data?


----------



## FelixFahrenheit (Aug 9, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> You don't think it will happen?


Many of the plans are said to be scams.. I am somewhat skeptical


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

FelixFahrenheit said:


> Many of the plans are said to be scams.. I am somewhat skeptical


Fair enough. One thing is sure, time will tell...


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Boredom has a molecular signature which we will be able to edit out of existence. You won't be bored, quite the contrary. You'll be more motivated and curious than ever. Whether this will happen by 2030, I'm not sure. I think there will be some progress, of course. It's really all about mental health. Practices will improve and so will drugs, which will become more common even for people who don't have severe debilitating disorders. These drugs will enhance mood and intellectual performance.






Notice 1:15:55. 

Eventually we'll use gene manipulation to achieve the same outcomes.

As for harder drugs, the trend is opening up acceptance. Weed is becoming destigmatized at a rapid pace and others aren't far behind. The _cognitive liberty_ movement has begun, and its result will, again, be the exact opposite of boredom. One thing automation can't do is explore consciousness, and I think that's much of what we will do in the future when we've been liberated of toil (I have no idea why everyone sees it as such a problem that they won't have to flip hamburgers or whatever anymore).


----------

